# blazing blizzard x normal het tremper , het blizzard , het bell albino



## shaun hoey (Nov 22, 2010)

i was just wondering if anyone could help me i have bred my blazing blizzard to my tremper albino which will make normal het for tremper , blizzard , bell albino .... but then i am going to breed the female baby back to my blizzard male next year an was wondering if anyone knows what morph will come out ..... i am thinking tremper albino blizzard but wasnt sure how many of these are out there ??


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm confused...
Easily done like.

But let's start here :
A blazing blizzard is an albino blizzard, the vast majority being Tremper strain.
So assuming this is the case you have paired a tremper albino blizzard to a tremper albino. This will give you tremper albinos het for blizzard.

Unless you have a very rare bell albino blizzard, in which case you have problems ID'ing anything that's produced as they will be het for bell and tremper albino plus blizzard.

It's widely recommended not to mix bell and tremper strains (or rainwater) as you literally don't know what you have produced with any certainty if you pair offspring back to the parent.


----------



## shaun hoey (Nov 22, 2010)

sorry my mistake i meant to say bell albino and yes the blizzard is tremper blazing blizzard so the babys will be normal het bell,trember and blizzard wont they ??? and then bk to a blizzard will make them tremper albino blizzards.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

shaun hoey said:


> sorry my mistake i meant to say bell albino and yes the blizzard is tremper blazing blizzard so the babys will be normal het bell,trember and blizzard wont they ??? and then bk to a blizzard will make them tremper albino blizzards.


The 'Blazing Blizzard' is a tremper albino blizzard, so is this the one they would be paired back too ? Pairing them back to a blizzard with no albino will not produce 'Blazing (ie albino) Blizzards' 

To be honest I really wouldn't mix tremper and bell strains up. Most people don't consider it a good idea to mix the strains as you end up with mixed hets, which causes huge problems with ID'ing offspring down the line. 

The tremper blizzard would be best paired to a tremper albino to give what I added last time.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

shaun hoey said:


> sorry my mistake i meant to say bell albino and yes the blizzard is tremper blazing blizzard so the babys will be normal het bell,trember and blizzard wont they ??? and then bk to a blizzard will make them tremper albino blizzards.


Yes thet would be tremper blizzard but would also be possible het bell, not great.
Think about what big red said good advice.

Phil


----------

